# New to union.. Troubles



## psd7.3 (Jul 2, 2010)

Ive got a groundsman ticket from the local in my state of ohio. I was told of a job on the east coast with a call in for groundman and operators, so i drove ten hours, stayed in hotel blah blah blah only to find out that local is not putting groundman out even though my company has open call for us. Same happened to about 10 other groundman trying to fet out from there. What can i do?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

psd7.3 said:


> Ive got a groundsman ticket from the local in my state of ohio. I was told of a job on the east coast with a call in for groundman and operators, so i drove ten hours, stayed in hotel blah blah blah only to find out that local is not putting groundman out even though my company has open call for us. Same happened to about 10 other groundman trying to fet out from there. What can i do?


If they sent you and there was no work then they owe for the time and expenses.

Get a lawyer to help you out,This should be an easy win for him and you for that matter..


What is a Groundman?:blink:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I bet there is nothing you can do but suck it up and take it.

Harry's advice would be true if an employer did that to you but in this case you are basically answering a help wanted ad.


----------



## psd7.3 (Jul 2, 2010)

The union hall didnt send me. A friend told me they had open call there. So i went put my name on the books and nothing happened. And my company has an open call for us.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

psd7.3 said:


> The union hall didnt send me. A friend told me they had open call there. So i went put my name on the books and nothing happened. And my company has an open call for us.


 Was the call filled? Something doesn't sound right, or its the way your explaining it.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> What is a Groundman?:blink:


basically, a helper for lineman


----------



## psd7.3 (Jul 2, 2010)

No call was not filled. They are still a couple crews short. I was told this local doesnt recognize the "groundman" classification


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

First off I hope you're not trying to lay blame to union in general or the individual locals. I wouldn't drive 10 hours on hearsay, or rumors. You should do research before making such an investment in fuel and time.

Some locals, like 1245, do accept groundmen and inside wiremen can also sign the groundmen books. They allow signing in via fax and do telephone dispatch. 

If there is any doubt you should speak directly to the dispatchers of the local you're traveling to. I would speak to both the electricians' local and the linemans' local. I did a quick lookup and in the state of new jersey and new york city it seems as if the locals do both inside and outside, but outside of local 3 there are separate locals for inside and outside. For example, if I found myself in Syosset, NY, I would get in touch with both local 25 and local 1049 because their territories share the same geographical area.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

It appears you are new to the union way of things so ...

Not every local does every kind of work. In Northern NJ, local 456 out of New Brunswick handles linemen/groundsmen. Locals 102 and 164 do not.

There are always 2 books to fill jobs from - local men are on book one, travelers, which you are in this case, book two. Jobs get filled from book one first.

If you are thinking of traveling - call the locals first to see if they are putting out and handle your classification.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

psd7.3 said:


> Ive got a groundsman ticket from the local in my state of ohio. I was told of a job on the east coast with a call in for groundman and operators, so i drove ten hours, stayed in hotel blah blah blah only to find out that local is not putting groundman out even though my company has open call for us. Same happened to about 10 other groundman trying to fet out from there. What can i do?


Usually only journeymen can travel. Sorry to hear but that you wasted your time. Call ahead and get solid information.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

this is much faster than your car. this is also not the unions fault.


----------

